# In need of help and encouragement



## 1love_emily (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, this is Emily, and it's been a really long time since I've posted on Dims. But I'm in need of help. See, I applied for a job at a Girl Scout camp for this summer. I'm perfect for the spot as musical coordinator for the camp all summer, and the council says I'm their first choice. I just have to pass a fitness test. YIKES.  So, what I need are a few friends who are willing to e-mail me to remind me to eat healthy, sleep well, and get some exercise. If you are interested and willing to help, send me a private message, and I'll give you my e-mail address.

I really need this job and I really need to get back in to where I was before the freshmen 15 (errr more like 30) attacked.


----------

